# Jak se ti jde?



## amphona

Narazila jsem na pro mně nepřeložitelné věty:
*Jak se ti jde?
Jde se ti dobře?*
Asi se to nějak vyjádřit musí, nic mě ale nenapadá. Děkuji předem za radu.


----------



## bibax

amphona said:


> Narazila jsem na *pro mne* nepřeložitelné věty ...


Já bych se zeptal:_ "Is it pleasant walking?" _nebo_ "Is the walking pleasant?"_

EM jistě najde lepší způsob, jak to vyjádřit.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Bibaxův návrh je určitě možný. Pomohlo by ale, kdybysme věděli proč, čili v jakém kontextu, se takový dotaz klade.

_Muž z Dobřichovic jde pěšky kolem republiky_ (zdroj: nasenoviny.net)
_Vydal ses na velmi neobvyklou cestu. Co tě k tomu vedlo?_ (...) _Jak jsi plánoval trasu? _(...)_ Co už máš za sebou a co tě čeká? _(...) _*Jak se ti jde? *- _How are you finding the walk (so far)? How's [= how is] the walk going (so far)? (How) Are you enjoying the walk? What's [= what has] it been like so far? How's [= how has] it been (going) so far?
_
Ahoj lidičky, jak se vám jde životem? _(zdroj: m.ceskesvycarsko.cz) How's [= how is] life treating you? How's [= how is] life for you? How are you finding life?
_
*Jak přestat se sebepoškozováním *_(zdroj: cs.wikihow.com)
(...)_ Vyražte na "bdělou procházku". Chůze je vynikající relaxační cvičení, kterým rozptýlíte svou mysl. Bdělá chůze je ještě lepší a myslíme tím takovou chůzi, při které si uvědomujete svůj pohyb. V průběhu chůze si všímejte každého jednotlivého kroku. Co cítíte při dotyku chodidel se zemí? Jak se vám jde v botách? Zaměřte se také na své dýchání a všímejte si okolního prostředí._
What do you feel as your feet touch the ground? How do your shoes feel?/Are your shoes comfortable (to walk in)?

(Zdroj) 111 nových her pro atraktivní výuku jazyků: _Příklad uvolňující meditace: Zavřete oči a představte si polní cestu, po které jdete. Je rovná, bez překážek. Jde se vám dobře, nic vás netíží. Jste klidní a nemáte starosti ... _The walk is pleasant/easy/comfortable nebo you're enjoying the walk.
_
Jak se ti jde v těch nových botách? _Are those new shoes (of yours) comfortable (to walk in)?
_
_


----------



## Michalko

Úprimne? Príde mi to ako kostrbatý preklad anglického slovného spojenia "How is it going?".


----------



## bibax

*How's it going?* znamená *Jak (ti) to jde?* (=_ How is it shaping up_?, konkrétní věc, kterou se dotazovaný zabývá) nebo *Jak se (ti) daří? Jak se máš?* (= _How are you?_, obecně v životě/práci), což v češtině není zcela totéž.

Pokud je to germanismus, tak leda z němčiny (_Wie es geht dir/Ihnen?_ = How are you?).

Ve větě _Jde *se* mi dobře_ je ale zvratné zájmeno _*se*_, což mění význam (proti _Jde mi to dobře._ = doslova _Es geht mir gut._). V tomto případě "jde" o skutečnou chůzi.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Jako bezkontextový pozdravný dotaz ve smyslu _jak se vede?, jak se daří?, jak to jde_?  je _how's it going?_ v pořádku, jak o tom právě napsal bibax.

V kontextu člověka, který "jde pěšky kolem republiky", to "jde" je přece jenom konkrétnější. Tato česká "impersonal construction plus dative" *jak se ti jde? *má stejný ráz jako
_*Jak se vám vaří *v horkovzdušné troubě?_ How do you find cooking in a fan oven?
_*Jak se vám plave* na bazénu na Kraví Hoře v Brně?_ What's the pool like...? Can you have a good swim ...?
_Vyhlášená značka kolečkových bruslí? (...) Ložiska mají vliv na to, *jak se ti jede*. Čím kvalitnější, tím snadněji a rychleji jedeš, brusle je ovladatelnější._ The bearings are important in terms of how easy it is to skate ...
_*Jak se vám zpívá* s Anetou Langerovou? _What's it like, singing with ...?  How do you find singing with ...? Do you enjoy singing with ...?
_Vy jste Peroutkovým životopiscem. *Jak se vám čte* zdůvodnění rozsudku, že "byl fascinován nacismem i osobou Adolfa Hitlera jako pohledem kobry"? _(zdroj: zpravy.aktualne.cz) What's your reaction to ..? how do you view ..? how do you interpret..?  how do you read ..? what's your reading of ...? What's your take on ...?atd.

[thank you, bibax, for the minor corrections!]


----------

